# manual EQ settings



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if all brands of receivers are the same, but on the onkyo, I am curious. If I choose not to go with the audessey, and choose my own settings, is there a certain db level to start with
for the front.... center... surrounds...and do I keep the sub at 0db through all frequency range?
63hz
250hz
1000hz
4000hz
16000hz
These are the available frequencies to be adjusted manually. Does the auto-cal (?) adjust a broader range of frequencies? Is it better to let the auto-cal setup or do it manual?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes. The Audyssey EQ is much, much more flexible and complex than anything you can accomplish with this simple manual EQ. If someone felt that Audyssey was not doing precisely what he wanted, a more capable manual EQ might be useful. I see absolutely no reason why someone would use this manual EQ. 

Kal


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I use the manual eq in my yamaha to tweek the frequency a bit with good results. I am not sure how the onkyo is set up but I can copy one of the auto eq settings to manual and tweek it without loosing any of the auto eq settings. All it does is allow you to add another eq setting in the menu that you have edited


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

stevez11 said:


> I use the manual eq in my yamaha to tweek the frequency a bit with good results. I am not sure how the onkyo is set up but I can copy one of the auto eq settings to manual and tweek it without loosing any of the auto eq settings. All it does is allow you to add another eq setting in the menu that you have edited


Not possible with Audyssey as the manual EQ cannot accept all the filters it generates. If you use manual, you lose Audyssey. Either/or.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Kal ...is better to let Audyssey do the EQ :yes: ...to bad you can't manually adjust the results like with Yamaha (I use YPAO then if I don't like the results I can manually adjust anything and don't loose what the auto-calibration did).


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I agree with Kal ...is better to let Audyssey do the EQ :yes: ...to bad you can't manually adjust the results like with Yamaha (I use YPAO then if I don't like the results I can manually adjust anything and don't loose what the auto-calibration did).


The reason for the difference may have to do with the fact that Audyssey is a separate program, owned and controlled, by Audyssey and not Onkyo. OTOH, YPAO is a Yamaha product and they can mess with it as they see fit.

Kal


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I recently rearranged my living room. I then re-autocal, and audessy set the db level on all channels so low that I had to crank the volume at least 3/4 of the way just to obtain comfortable listening level.


----------

